# CX Medallion Pro Shafts



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

I knew I forgot to check on something while I was talking to Rob :doh:

But I didn't see any of them all week or ask anyone if they had seen or shot them. But I also didn't expect to see any really either.... They are to new IMO....

Yes they have been out for a couple months....maybe longer but most people aren't changing up on something as imnportant as arrows right before a shoot like Nationals. Yes X Hunter did the week before but he is crazy anyway :wink: in fact I only saw 2 or 3 people shooting NanoForce arrows... Bowgod, X Hunter and one other person....MoparMatty had some that he just bought but he was still shooting Maximas. 

I am down to 15 Nano's from the 20 I started the year with....I MAY try them next year....

But as much as I like the Nano I really can't see myself switching....but I might. 

I would say just go ahead and give them a try....the Nano's are great, Maximas are great, and so are the fatties they make so why would the Medallion not be a good shaft :wink:


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

recently been looking in the web-catalog at these shafts... any further hands on updates from anyone... i'm considering these or the XR for Oly Recurve...

TTT


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

south-paaw said:


> recently been looking in the web-catalog at these shafts... any further hands on updates from anyone... i'm considering these or the XR for Oly Recurve...
> 
> TTT


I was thinkling about them for the same purpoose awhile ago paaw. I got a little bit of info on the XRs in the FITA forum. I also got a couple of PMs. I'll see if I still have them and forward them to you...

Not a lot of good info on them yet though


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

thanks ...sarge, 

guess i'll be taking the plunge in a few more months !


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

I say screw it....just take the plunge.  

They are arrows not a rest or release by an unknown company..... 

CX...Easton...GT....whoever isn't gonna make a bunch of great arrows and then sneak some crappy ones in there on you as a surprise. 

If the Maximas are great shafts....and the Nano is an incredible shaft....I would have to guess that the Medallion would be a pretty good shaft as well :wink:


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

Brown Hornet said:


> I say screw it....just take the plunge.
> 
> They are arrows not a rest or release by an unknown company.....
> 
> ...




```

```
....great thought and perceptions... how about some $$$ for me.... better yet, just order them on the BH Account and have 'em sent direct to Fl....:tongue: 

thoughts for me are based on my newest thread... and any hands-on knowledge... do they react stiffer or wekaer than other mfg arrows of the same rated spine.. etc etc 
heheeeee... i'm fishing for some hands on input...


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

I don't have that account anymore with them :doh: I am a regular Joe when it comes to arrows now :wink:

As for how they react stiffness wise....they are going to be stiffer. How much I am not 100% sure but they aren't gonna react weaker that's for sure. They aren't stiffer then or as stiff as a Nano or Nano Pro. But they are a stiffer material. That being said you should still be able to shoot the spine for an Easton chart. By that I mean that if Easton says you need a 480 spine shooting a 480 spine shouldn't give you any problems. But if you need say an Easton shaft in a 480 I would say go with a 500 

I get a 480-460 ish match with X10s, Navs, ACEs and ACCs.... But shoot 530 Nanos...and would shoot a 550 if I shot Pros 

As for your other thread....I don't know crap about shooting with fingers....as I haven't done it in forever....and then it was just playing with an old recurve I have....but I do have a few friends that have shot fingers well and helped/watched their tuning process. I would think that your release or how your holding the string and button pressure may have a lot to do with your issues then the arrow spine does....the program shouldn't be off that much.


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

Brown Hornet said:


> I don't have that account anymore with them :doh: I am a regular Joe when it comes to arrows now :wink:
> 
> As for how they react stiffness wise....they are going to be stiffer. How much I am not 100% sure but they aren't gonna react weaker that's for sure. They aren't stiffer then or as stiff as a Nano or Nano Pro. But they are a stiffer material. That being said you should still be able to shoot the spine for an Easton chart. By that I mean that if Easton says you need a 480 spine shooting a 480 spine shouldn't give you any problems. But if you need say an Easton shaft in a 480 I would say go with a 500
> 
> ...




```

```
thank you sir... that's what i was kinda of thinking.. i don't know why... but that's what i figured i'd hear... now... about that accout... hmmmmmmmmm...
heheheeee....


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Trust me....I wish I still had that account :chortle:

but Nano Pro are a 46-ton carbon....Nano's are 40-ton...and Medallion Pros are 30-ton...I don't know what the heck that means other then it's stiffer then the other carbon shafts :chortle:


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

Brown Hornet said:


> Trust me....I wish I still had that account :chortle:
> 
> but Nano Pro are a 46-ton carbon....Nano's are 40-ton...and Medallion Pros are 30-ton...I don't know what the heck that means other then it's stiffer then the other carbon shafts :chortle:




```

```
huhhmmm... well then your Pro's shouldn't have any problem shattering when my med XR drive right up the shooootttt... !...:darkbeer:

it's probably how much psi the rollers have to squeeze inorder to make a tube....:mg:


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

south-paaw said:


> ```
> 
> ```
> huhhmmm... well then your Pro's shouldn't have any problem shattering when my med XR drive right up the shooootttt... !...:darkbeer:
> ...




The only way any of you're arrows will ever drive to a shooootttt is in your truck!!!!ukey::mg::embara:


----------

